# maybe therapy isn't for me



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

After 9 years and at last count 13 therapists, 6 of which I saw regularly, I'm wondering if it is time to quit. I feel like I visit therapists just so I feel like I'm doing something. But I gain a lot more from self-help. I've never been able to open up to a therapist and for the few that I did, just didn't appreciate their advice. Anyone else decide to quit therapy?


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

Yes. It wasn't because I couldn't open up but because they weren't qualified to deal with my conditions or were abusive or just ignorant. After some devastating experiences I decided psych professionals were making me much, much worse and swore off them. But I'm willing to consider it again if they show themselves competent and respectful. It's highly unlikely that'll happen unless I come into money and can shop around for them.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

I quit/was dropped as a patient, I guess because i was too far gone to be helped, at least for the couple I saw. I was mad that they weren't doing this or that, so I decided I would be my own therapist. It's practically impossible to do tho. Extremely hard to stay motivated and push yourself. But I have had more success in the last 2 years than they did in 7. 

My boyfriend goes to one and sometimes I go too for "couples therapy" but either I still only have negative transferences with them, or, I'm just pissed cuz she isn't doing her job either. We'll see.

I especially get angry when i see they aren't helping people, yet continue to collect a huge paycheck because I have always wanted (still hope to) be a therapist. But because no one helped me, I am on SSI and can't even work etc. If I sat in their chair, I wouldn't sit there and do nothing...

What kind of self-help has worked for you? Any books in particular or other things?


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

dontcare said:


> After 9 years and at last count 13 therapists, 6 of which I saw regularly, I'm wondering if it is time to quit. I feel like I visit therapists just so I feel like I'm doing something. But I gain a lot more from self-help. I've never been able to open up to a therapist and for the few that I did, just didn't appreciate their advice. Anyone else decide to quit therapy?


Well, I'm wondering, what is it you want and how will you know when you've got it?


----------



## sherbert (Jun 24, 2005)

I quit after realizing that I didn't want to work on the suggested things that would improve my situation. There's only so many times a person can tell you to do something (constructively) and then you have to make some decisions. I learned most of the techniques, I just wasn't taking any risks or attempting to move outside of my comfort zone. Since then, I have moved to on to counseling services, which has been great.

I appreciate therapy for what it is and I credit it with helping me to stay alive. Having someone just to talk with, openly, without judgment is a very powerful thing. So is receiving an objective opinion about what is happening in your life.


----------



## elwoods10 (May 26, 2011)

Have you tried many different therapists? I had one therapist that I honestly could not have got through a really rough 2 years of my life without. He was a gem. Then he moved and I had to find a new one. The new one was not helpful AT ALL. He would suggest things but didn't seem like he knew what the hell he was doing. On another note, bringing up all these reasons I do what I do and analyzing my thoughts and relationships just got frustrating. I felt like it made things worse like opening up a wound that is pretty much healed. I wanted to just work on the present. He kept wanting to analyze. So, I quit going.


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

I've jumped through a series of therapists too for the last few years. Sometimes real stuff would get in the way, or maybe it was me. Left the first one after three sessions to go to school in different city. Therapist at school had me try group with other students right away. Disaster...ouch. The next specialized in anxiety, she was pro-bono (24$ an hour?). Felt like I knew much more than her because I have read lots on SA, we had extremely different values (I might have trusted her less because she was very overweight) and I felt like she didn't like me. Like I was spoiled and just whining about a not real problem. Determined to find someone to connect with, after a tough time , I found someone at my school--they only do 10 sessions though. She was getting her phd and was moving. I don't know if she knew tons about anxiety, but talking to her was awesome. She liked me, she empathized. She wanted me to stay with her till she moved but I didn't want to get too attached. Went to the guy she recommended, he wasn't much of a conversation starter and always waited for me to talk. It was awkward. Also...he didn't know SA at all, no connection, and $. Went back to the one who knew anxiety, she helped a little even though no real connection. Felt again like she thought I was just full of excuses, but I didn't really trust her at all. 

Maybe it's me. Maybe I want someone who really knows SA, otherwise it's not worth small money. I kind of have a plan to move to where I've found some SA specialized therapists, my bf lives here. I'll save, bc it's worth it, for at least twelve or so $$$ sessions. A jumping off point. Right?

Every story I come across where a person is hugely helped by therapy, it's through something really lucky. They're connected. Or someone's around to pay for the huge costs in the cases where therapy can be really life changing.
I want real therapy, for SA. Really bad.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Oh, yeah, a lot of therapists are just morons, and even if you happen to get a good one, they might not be able to help.

My first therapist talked to me in a judgemental tone, doubting my depression. I left the room, thinking that he was right because he was the professional. A month later, I was diagnosed with psychotic depression. This was a harmful therapist because I was too vulnerable and weak to stand up for myself. I just thought, whatever, maybe it's not so bad.

I had one good therapist who really seemed to understand me. But while he didn't harm, it's hard to say he helped tremendously.

This is good to think about. Sometimes I recommend therapy to people just because everyone knows "it's good and harmless" but that's not actually true all the time.

And lots of therapies for PTSD and dissociative disorder are harmful. Also, the wrong treatment for aspergers can be extremely damaging (trying to "cure" the patient ie change him into something he's not)

http://www.thepsychologist.org.uk/archive/archive_home.cfm?volumeID=21&editionID=155&ArticleID=1290


----------



## S0s (May 4, 2011)

Yes I decided to quit this week. I started seeing a psych in sep last year and, while he is a nice person, thats just not cutting it. I'm still struggling with my sa and have increased my use of Xanax while at work to navigate my way through meetings etc. I think at first it feels good because there is a person to completely confide in and who will listen and provide positive affirmations - who doesn't like that? But at the end of the day it has not been the cure. I found an interesting article somewhere that basically indicates if the therapist does not specialize in sa and/or provide group cbt etc they probably won't be effective. I have come to realize that my psych definitely does not have a good understanding of sa and like a lot of others here I have started to do my own research and therapy. My psych wasn't even doing basic cbt with me so I have started this myself. The other night he kept looking at the clock ( I'm sorry the $190 an hour wasn't enough to keep you interested, and then he comes out with "Xanax isn't the answer you need exposure") uhhhh cheers for that :mum


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> Yes. It wasn't because I couldn't open up but because they weren't qualified to deal with my conditions or were abusive or just ignorant. After some devastating experiences I decided psych professionals were making me much, much worse and swore off them. But I'm willing to consider it again if they show themselves competent and respectful. It's highly unlikely that'll happen unless I come into money and can shop around for them.


That's why I quit too. For the first time in 5 years I don't have therapy or am I on the waiting list for therapy. Nothing has helped yet.
When I was 18 I was in a clinic for a year for intensive therapy. Before I started there they let me do a lot of test to see what I have. They diagnosed me with sa and avoidence behavior and they said they could help. In the first months there was a little improvement, but I think I was just more comfertable then in the beginning.
Somewhere at the end one therapist told me that they didn't really knew what to do with me. They said they could help me but that wasn't apparantly. They should have told me that sooner.

I quit a few weeks ago with therapy. I thought they could help me. They wanted me to do groups therapy, but it was just in a group with people with all kinds of problems and just talking. I had told in individuel therapy what hadn't been usefull in the past. And only having groupstherapy wouldn't help me. If I could also have individuel therapy then maybe it would. But I couldn't do that there. So I quit, because I knew this wouldn't work.
I keep getting therapist that don't really know much about sa. I think I will look for a therapist that is specialised in anxiety. I don't think I can get better on my own. I'm not going to get therapy at anorganization again, because they judt give you a therapist that's avaiable.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

^ Yes that's the trouble, there aren't many specialists in SAD around. The others misapply their techniques and often think one size fits all with mental issues. People go into therapy uninformed and don't know what to look for and learn the hard way (if they learn anything). The therapists certainly don't tell you about latest evidence-based SAD treatments. Generic group therapy that's just unstructured talk, especially when the client/patient mentions it doesn't work for them, is about the worst thing they can give someone with SAD. I too experienced them never listening that I couldn't tolerate such groups.


----------



## IfWinterEnds (Jun 4, 2010)

Doesn't it suck that everywhere you go to read and learn about SA, it's like SA sucks but there's real help available. It's out there, go get it! Only not really. I've found at least one therapist who specialize some in SA, but it'd be about an hour away and I don't even know if she's taking anyone new. And that's not to mention the $$$.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

odd_one_out said:


> ^ Yes that's the trouble, there aren't many specialists in SAD around. The others misapply their techniques and often think one size fits all with mental issues. People go into therapy uninformed and don't know what to look for and learn the hard way (if they learn anything). The therapists certainly don't tell you about latest evidence-based SAD treatments. Generic group therapy that's just unstructured talk, especially when the client/patient mentions it doesn't work for them, is about the worst thing they can give someone with SAD. I too experienced them never listening that I couldn't tolerate such groups.


I understand and appreciate what you say you've experienced but I think the accusation that many therapists somehow "misapply their techniques" and "think one size fits all with mental issues" is grossly unfair. Indeed, I challenge you to provide evidence of this claim.

The therapists don't tell you about the latest evidence based, SAD treatments? Which therapists? Again, challenge you to provide evidence of this as that's very sweeping and unfair.

I know how hard it is to train to be a therapist and I've trained with some of the best in the business. It took me five years to find the right people to train with and my training continues. We're not automatically keeping anything from anyone and the assertion that you somehow automatically need someone who specalises in SAD is a dodgy assertion.

Many therapists use cognitive, CBT based approaches which are backed by the evidence. I'm from the subjective experience, person centered, solution focused end of the spectrum and I do deep change work with people but if the client wants to go down a more CBT coloured route then that's what we do. We work with the client not on the client and it is ridiculous to suggest that therapists somehow automatically keep anything from the client.

You not being able to tolerate group therapy is not automatically a mark for or against group therapy in general. You are not reflective of all SA sufferers because you are, as everyone is, an individual. The fact that group therapy did not work for you does not make group therapy automatically the worst thing you can give someone with SA since SA manifests in different ways, stages and even within the confines of context and state.

I'm sorry you've had bad experiences with some therapists. But there are a lot of great therapists and coaches out there who help people make real positive changes in their lives.


----------



## Pam (Feb 14, 2009)

^^^ One thing no one likes (ok, maybe it''s just me) is a therapist who goes around "challenging" others' experiences and perceptions especially when not asked. It's dismissive and insulting if you ask me. You can challenge a person's beliefs, not their actual experiences. But first you have to know the difference between the two.


----------



## percyblueraincoat (Jun 2, 2009)

Pam said:


> ^^^ One thing no one likes (ok, maybe it''s just me) is a therapist who goes around "challenging" others' experiences and perceptions especially when not asked. It's dismissive and insulting if you ask me. You can challenge a person's beliefs, not their actual experiences. But first you have to know the difference between the two.


Sorry, but with respect, I have every right to challenge statements made about therapists in general and challenge that evidence be provided to support the statements made. Of course we can and should challenge experiences and how we interpret those experiences. I mean no disrespect to Odd One Out because I respect him and want to see this evidence which is why I challenged him to provide it. I want to see what his experiences have been. That's not dismissive. That's welcoming the expression of such experiences.

If I had a bad experience with someone, does that suddenly mean that nobody can challenge me about that? Nobody can question me about that? No, it does not. It is not disrepectful to challenge and debate experiences, beliefs or issues.

If my tone was interpreted as disrespectful then that is unfortunate since it's not meant and I respect everyone who has written on this thread. But of course you can challenge people's experiences. Especially when sweeping statements about therapists as a group are made. An experience is not true in general simply because it has been experienced.


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

joinmartin said:


> The therapists don't tell you about the latest evidence based, SAD treatments? Which therapists? Again, challenge you to provide evidence of this as that's very sweeping and unfair.


I can't be bothered really because I don't see the point and my energy's better spent elsewhere. *Yawn*. I really don't care whether people believe me or not or read waaay too much into what I've written. Take it or leave it or do your own homework - I'm on vacation .


----------



## odd_one_out (Aug 22, 2006)

I forgot to add. If you're going to be working in the NHS - have fun!  :haha

I hope we don't meet. You haven't the first clue what you've done here have you? You have not the first friggin' clue what I'm talking about. It's not about evidence, and I can provide shedloads. But your attitude disgusted me and I know you don't want to know so I'm not going to waste my energy writing reasonably and regurgitating the trauma - I'm living the ******* consequences. Okay? I'm ******* living them RIGHT NOW.


----------



## wrongnumber (May 24, 2009)

joinmartin said:


> and the assertion that you somehow automatically need someone who specalises in SAD is a dodgy assertion.


I would have called that common sense rather than a dodgy assertion.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

****Thread Lock Watch****
This thread is not for attacking - client vs profession. This is supposed to be a safe place for healthy discussion - not questioning each other's expertise.

I am currently on my third doc - each one had their own ways. The first one knew I was anxious, but did not know it was SA. The second doc? I told her about SA and she started to help me. She retired and the current one just gives me meds. I also have a counselor who helps without meds.

Ultimately, I have had to learn the steps myself with guidance from the professionals. I ask them about what I see and react to, and they help me determine things. Basically, and I think OddOneOut might get some help on this, is that I actually have gotten help from tapes I have had on Generalized Anxiety that I have had to bend toward SA myself. Generalized Anxiety can also cause depression and agoraphobia (I had the latter on a couple of occasions). The topics are similar. Really, when the anxiety is out of the way - I have been known to be a very courteous guy. It actually comes out by itself when I am not afraid to do it.

If you have to seek treatment in Generalized Anxiety Disorder, do that, and then bend the treatments toward Social Anxiety and Social Phobia. YouTube has some clips on anxiety that can help, too.


----------



## SilentWitness (Dec 27, 2009)

sherbert said:


> I quit after realizing that I didn't want to work on the suggested things that would improve my situation. There's only so many times a person can tell you to do something (constructively) and then you have to make some decisions. I learned most of the techniques, I just wasn't taking any risks or attempting to move outside of my comfort zone. Since then, I have moved to on to counseling services, which has been great.
> 
> *I appreciate therapy for what it is and I credit it with helping me to stay alive. Having someone just to talk with, openly, without judgment is a very powerful thing. So is receiving an objective opinion about what is happening in your life.*


*I credit my therapist with keeping me alive too.*

There are **** therapists, like in every profession, I had a psych who was completely off his rocker. He was just plain weird. :roll

I have a wonderful psychologist at the moment. I don't feel threatened or judged and these sessions help me keep on track. As I over think things way too much, my therapist helps me to gain a better perspective on what's important. She accepts me for who I am.

During our sessions she helps me find solutions by myself, she rarely offers advice and I think this is the key to a good therapist. I find the answers that I probably already knew but was too afraid to put into practice. If you're willing to open up about yourself, your life, your experiences, therapy does work.


----------



## kev (Jan 28, 2005)

Just saw the thread lock warning. 

joinmartin, I've read a lot of your posts and I see you have a lot of good advice, so I didn't mean to attack the profession as a whole. I know therapy helps a lot of people, and I can even say it has helped me some (particularly family therapy)

But the truth is, therapists are just people, and some are going to better than others. I guess I was just trying to sympathize with the original poster in that therapy doesn't work for everyone, and warn others not to put too much trust into someone who is in a position of power. 

The patient-client relationship is a subtle power difference but one to be wary of nonetheless.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

I wrote earlier that the therapies and therapist I had in the past 5 year didn't helped anything. I quit my last therapy a few weeks ago. Was placed in a grouptherapy with just talking, while I had said that only that wouldn't work for me. 

I thought I would just give up on therapy, but I think I will give it one last try. I never really had CBT. I have read before that it's what used the most for anxiety. I don't understand why my previous therapist haven't done that with me or adviced it to me. I found some CBT therapist near here and I'm going to talk about it with my mom tomorrow.

I think that will be my last try. If that doesn't work then I guess I'm just hopeless.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

joinmartin said:


> Well, I'm wondering, what is it you want and how will you know when you've got it?


Yep I think that's a big part of the problem. I can think of only 2 Ts that helped me write a goals sheet and continually pulled it out to measure progress. The others if I asked to create goals would do so, then disregard them. I could have pushed but as a patient I tend to go with the flow. When I'm working on my own I'm in charge, so I push myself and stick to my goals.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

LaRibbon said:


> I also went to group therapy specialised for SA. I attended all group therapy meetings for three months with beta blockers and xanax in my system, I barely spoke unless someone spoke to me, and was fretting and fearful and had to escape to the toilet beforehand and during breaks to compose myself. They said group therapy was 'exposure'. For me it was a nightmare like going to class or a party. It did not help at all and was a waste of time and money.
> 
> If I do attempt therapy again I'd only consider individual therapy with someone specialised in SA this time.


It sounds like you weren't ready for group therapy - anxiety is still too high. I'm thinking at this point I would benefit and am searching for a good group to join, otherwise I'll work on stuff on my own. Obvs everyones different


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Pam said:


> What kind of self-help has worked for you? Any books in particular or other things?


I personally found cbt helpful - david burns books, thomas richards cds. At this point I think I know more about treating anxiety than a lot of therapists.

Sorry for my mess, I'm on mobile and its hard to navigate.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Green Eyes said:


> I thought I would just give up on therapy, but I think I will give it one last try. I never really had CBT. I have read before that it's what used the most for anxiety. I don't understand why my previous therapist haven't done that with me or adviced it to me. I found some CBT therapist near here and I'm going to talk about it with my mom tomorrow.
> 
> I think that will be my last try. If that doesn't work then I guess I'm just hopeless.


No of course you're not hopeless! But maybe therapy doesn't work for you either. Or you need to find some sort of breakthrough and then it will click. I know I got nowhere until I started taking medicine, then suddenly it all made sense.


----------



## caflme (Jun 7, 2009)

Odd_One_Out is not able to be here but feels he left things unsaid and so by posting this for him I am helping him relate what he wants to add by posting this from him.

Related from Odd_One_Out via copy/paste from an email.

_
I am not going to comment on professionals participating in such threads as this, but am only going to provide some clarification for those who wish to know more. Unlike how some people may assume, I am not making baseless accusations against this profession. I am only doing the following -

- Stating my experiences with the mental health system - with which my doctors concur (see my profile and 2009 blog entries for details, and some of my threads)
- Stating what I've heard from others with my conditions, and the research I've read.

The state of the mental health system in the UK can be read about in studies by the Department of Health, by the mental health charity MIND, and various other sources. For SAD in particular, there are numerous research articles and books on the latest evidence-based techniques. Generic group therapy is not recommended, but the opposite. For group therapy, only specific SAD groups are recommended. Research articles mention SAD is a largely ignored condition and there's widespread ignorance of it by doctors in primary care. Most people go undiagnosed.

I have experienced abuse by professionals but made complaints. My doctor recommended this. In my blog, only some of my experiences have been mentioned because I don't find it healthy to regurgitate past trauma. I experience breakdowns when triggered, such as when disrespected about these experiences. I do not carry bitter resentment despite what happened and recommend certain therapies all the time on this site and what to look for in a good therapist. I'm always outlining the latest research findings on SAD and on my other main condition, autism. I stated in my first post in this thread how I would consider therapy again if I had the choice to shop around. In the health system here, you do not have that choice - only in private care. With the former system there is frequently what is referred to as a postcode lottery. You do not get to choose the form of therapy you have, its duration or who you get. The waiting times are on average several months. For more complex cases, waiting times are about a year to get seen._

Though currently Odd_One_Out is not able to be here he feels he left things unsaid and I'm helping him out because he wishes to provide information to those who are having/have sought therapy or who will seek it.


----------



## Green Eyes (Sep 6, 2009)

dontcare said:


> No of course you're not hopeless! But maybe therapy doesn't work for you either. Or you need to find some sort of breakthrough and then it will click. I know I got nowhere until I started taking medicine, then suddenly it all made sense.


Maybe I should try medicine again. I had that when I was 17-18. I don't think it really helped. That's why I quit it. Maybe it was too low or the wrong medicine. The therapy I had at the time wasn't really helpfull for me. The therapist didn't really care about me. They thought I was just an easy patient because I was so quiet and didn't dare to disagree with anything.

At my latest therapy I had said to my therapist that I wanted to try medicine. She had made a apoinment with the psychiater and I went to him. He wanted to have some more information before he dicided to give me medication or not. He would contact me. It has been about 3 months ago and nothing. I now have quit there. But I really hate that. He just didn't care. He already had a ''I don't care''-look on his face during the meeting.
Experiences like that made me think that therapy is worthless.

I want to try medication but I'm really afraid to go to my doctor. I'm a little scared of him. How he was looking at me when I was talking to him the last time I was there, really made me uncomfortable. My mom said that he always looks like that, but I don't like it and it maked me anxious to see the doctor. I'm also really afraid he won't give me medication and that he will say I can better seek therapy.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Green Eyes said:


> Maybe I should try medicine again. I had that when I was 17-18. I don't think it really helped. That's why I quit it. Maybe it was too low or the wrong medicine. The therapy I had at the time wasn't really helpfull for me. The therapist didn't really care about me. They thought I was just an easy patient because I was so quiet and didn't dare to disagree with anything.
> 
> At my latest therapy I had said to my therapist that I wanted to try medicine. She had made a apoinment with the psychiater and I went to him. He wanted to have some more information before he dicided to give me medication or not. He would contact me. It has been about 3 months ago and nothing. I now have quit there. But I really hate that. He just didn't care. He already had a ''I don't care''-look on his face during the meeting.
> Experiences like that made me think that therapy is worthless.
> ...


Don't get your medication from a doctor for something like SA...because they are less likely to care about your SA at all. When it comes to SA, I believe that a psychiatrist is the best person to go to for meds because they are likely to examine your symptoms more closely than a doctor would and actually listen to what you want... doctors are more likely to prescribe what gives them more money in their pockets. I learned this from what I have read and heard and from a couple years of experience from my own psychiatrist. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

rawrguy said:


> Don't get your medication from a doctor for something like SA...because they are less likely to care about your SA at all. When it comes to SA, I believe that a psychiatrist is the best person to go to for meds because they are likely to examine your symptoms more closely than a doctor would and actually listen to what you want... doctors are more likely to prescribe what gives them more money in their pockets. I learned this from what I have read and heard and from a couple years of experience from my own psychiatrist. Just my 2 cents.


Can you explain this, because I have heard it before and never understood that comment. My dr doesn't get any money out of prescriptions. I get my meds from the pharmacy, and I don't pay for it - it's covered by insurance. So I don't see why the dr would care.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

Green Eyes said:


> Maybe I should try medicine again. I had that when I was 17-18. I don't think it really helped. That's why I quit it. Maybe it was too low or the wrong medicine. The therapy I had at the time wasn't really helpfull for me. The therapist didn't really care about me. They thought I was just an easy patient because I was so quiet and didn't dare to disagree with anything.
> 
> At my latest therapy I had said to my therapist that I wanted to try medicine. She had made a apoinment with the psychiater and I went to him. He wanted to have some more information before he dicided to give me medication or not. He would contact me. It has been about 3 months ago and nothing. I now have quit there. But I really hate that. He just didn't care. He already had a ''I don't care''-look on his face during the meeting.
> Experiences like that made me think that therapy is worthless.
> ...


I'm the same way in therapy, I just wait for the therapist to talk. If she's quiet I say something that will prompt her to keep talking.

I've taken a few different medicines at a few different dosages ... I was lucky that the first one I took really helped. Just ask your doctor. I know it's scary, but you only have to do it once; and if he doesn't give it then either find another doctor or ask your mom to. Once the medicine kicks in you can try therapy again and it might work better idk. Sorry, I sound like I know what I'm talking about - I really don't. Just a suggestion.


----------



## dontcare (Oct 6, 2008)

caflme said:


> Though currently Odd_One_Out is not able to be here he feels he left things unsaid and I'm helping him out because he wishes to provide information to those who are having/have sought therapy or who will seek it.


Sorry, the internet ate my post. I'm sorry anyone has to go through that system. I guess I'm spoiled in that I have insurance and here in the US I have my pick of therapists ... I still don't seem to benefit from them but that's mostly me and not the therapists. Anyway I hope OOO is able to find what he's looking for.


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

dontcare said:


> Can you explain this, because I have heard it before and never understood that comment. My dr doesn't get any money out of prescriptions. I get my meds from the pharmacy, and I don't pay for it - it's covered by insurance. So I don't see why the dr would care.


I'm just saying that the psychiatrist will likely know more about SA than a doctor.


----------



## moke64916 (May 31, 2011)

If you observe your thoughts and emotions. Notice your thought patterns. Do it repeatedly. You won't need any Therapist. You can be your own therapist, Psychologist. You will find a solution to your problems if you observe your thought patterns. Then you will find out what triggers them. First step to change is recognition. You will recognize by observing your thoughts.


----------

